# Travel Kit



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Going to take a one week break from Social Media and head to Warm Baths for some R&R... taking toolkit, spare batteries, charger etc and then these are the mods that cracked the nod to go with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/5/16)

Enjoy your holiday!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

We want to see them neatly packed in your man bag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Christos said:


> We want to see them neatly packed in your man bag!



That they will be!


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Rob, thats an impressive travel kit indeed!
Are those two Geminis on the left?


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

I've posted this before but this is my emergency grab and go bag.
It's just missing a 100ml bottle or 2 
I've left out the 521 tab as it's bulky and one can live without it whist traveling. 
The mods are usually in hand.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Christos said:


> We want to see them neatly packed in your man bag!



Does this work for you @Christos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Silver said:


> Rob, thats an impressive travel kit indeed!
> Are those two Geminis on the left?



Yes they are Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does this work for you @Christos?
> View attachment 52958
> View attachment 52959


Wow. Very impressive. 
That is by far the nicest vape bag I have ever seen!

I have a similar one but it houses some of my optical equipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (1/5/16)

F**king hell @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

brotiform said:


> F**king hell @Rob Fisher


I may have to rethink my vape bag.
Mr Fisher has the right idea! 
Makes sense to have everything in use in a heavy bag that won't tip, is cushioned adequately and is also protected against pressure changes. 

My UD bag might hit the classifieds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

OK all packed and ready to rock and roll! 2 x 100ml XXX and 1 x 100ml Tropical Ice added and some back up coils if needed!



Drop toolkit on top and almost ready to hit the road!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/5/16)

@Rob Fisher where did you get that carry box from its epic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (1/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get that carry box from its epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Assume it's a standard Pelican case with custom internals?


----------



## wiesbang (1/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get that carry box from its epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That is a epic case yes. I have this one although more boxes in it than kit atm lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get that carry box from its epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can buy pelican or B&W cases from any reputable camera store.
The internals are a full foam insert that have perforations every cm2 so you can remove foam as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (1/5/16)

Enjoy the holiday @Rob Fisher. That's a nice place for some good relaxation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get that carry box from its epic



I bought it from the outdoor camping shop (not Cape Union Mart... the other one)... it was a LOT cheaper than a genuine Pelican case!

Just had a look at it and it's from Duesouth...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought it from the outdoor camping shop (not Cape Union Mart... the other one)... it was a LOT cheaper than a genuine Pelican case!
> 
> Just had a look at it and it's from Duesouth...


I firmly believe these cases price is irrelevant when you are trying to protect something valuable. 
I have a few of these cases and each protects something of high value like my telescope.
Any purchase I make I factor in protective gear and cases for.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Christos said:


> I firmly believe these cases price is irrelevant when you are trying to protect something valuable.
> I have a few of these cases and each protects something of high value like my telescope.
> Any purchase I make I factor in protective gear and cases for.



Yip the case was bought to protect my REO collection... now modified to carry a few Snow Wolfs.


----------



## Christos (1/5/16)

@Rob Fisher, I don't see a battery charger anywhere


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I don't see a battery charger anywhere



Battery Charger, Box of Rayon and a collection of screwdrivers is in the other case! Thanks for looking out for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Safe travels @Rob Fisher !
I think you need a backup charger just in case the main one fails
You can keep it in the car somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (1/5/16)

Epic travel bag. Enjoy the r n r at warmbaths. Lovely area

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/19)

Final clean and build and wick before jetting off to Stuttgart tomorrow! Travel buddies will be a Solar Storm and a Dani Mini both with Dvarw DL's! In fact, I'm only taking Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------

